
Show HN: A visual search engine using keyword hashes - a3camero
Https://gorillafind.com
======
a3camero
Features: “map” of how keywords appear in results, screenshots, exact keyword
matching using local hashes for greater confidentiality, not built on an
existing index (doesn’t use Google/Bing).

